# [GSM] Obexftp & Nokia N70 [Resolu]

## davidou2a

Voila j'ai installé obexftp pour mon nokia n70 seul souçi celui çi est reconnu ect mais la je patauge pour faire du transfert y aura pas une ame charitable qui connaisse la marche a suivre ou un soft en GUI pour gerer ça ???

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi pour mon k610i je me suis fait l'alias suivant :

```
alias k610iftp='obexftp -b <MAC du telephone> -B 7'
```

7 étant le canal bluetooth à utiliser dans mon cas.

Après il suffit de faire des trucs du style : monalias -l / ou monalias -g /chemin/fichier ou monalias -p /chemin/fichier /chemin/destination

Sinon tu peux utiliser obexfs, mais pour ça il te faut FUSE d'activé dans le kernel !

Après tu montes ton téléphone de la manière suivante : obexfs -b <MAC> -B 7 /point/de/montage

----------

## davidou2a

n'ayant pas le bluetooth (trop pauvre pour avoir l'option  :Very Happy: )

j'utilise un cable de liaison USB le fonctionnement differe t'il???

Merçi d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, pour utiliser le cable USB sans trop te prendre la tête avec les droits pour être root, etc. on va faire comme ça :

- Tu branches le téléphone puis tu fais un lsusb , tu notes le ID XXXX:YYYY qui correspond à ton téléphone.

- Tu vas éditer / créer un fichier /etc/udev/rules.d/99-udev.rules et dedans tu mets :

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="XXXX", ATTRS{idProduct}=="YYYY", MODE="0660", GROUP="users"
```

Le groupe users c'est qu'un exemple, mets un groupe de ton choix dans lequel ton user est (commande id en console pour savoir).

Une fois les règles udev modifiées, fais udevstart en root.

- Grâce à obexftp tu peux déterminer l'interface usb à utiliser : obexftp -u

- Après libre à toi d'utiliser obexftp avec l'option -u <l'interface> où alors tu montes le téléphone avec fuse comme ça :

obexfs -u <interface> /point/de/montage et tu démontes avec fusermount -u /point/de/montage .

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Merçi pour tout  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Merci beaucoup KernelSensei  :Smile:  J'ai enfin pu utiliser mon téléphone V600i (K600i renommé pour SFR) sous linux en usb  :Smile: 

Et ça marche aussi avec Gammu/wammu ? tu as essayé ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup KernelSensei  J'ai enfin pu utiliser mon téléphone V600i (K600i renommé pour SFR) sous linux en usb 
> 
> Et ça marche aussi avec Gammu/wammu ? tu as essayé ?

 

Oui, je viens de tester, ça marche  :Wink:  Par contre il faut activer un truc en plus dans le kernel : le module cdc-acm dans la section USB, c'est USB ACM Modem je crois...

----------

## Bapt

Il me manquait juste le module cdc-acm.

Moi qui commençait à maudire ce téléphone, je te dit un grand merci, j'ai accès à toutes les fonctionnalités maintenant (en même temps, j'aurai peut être du cherche un peu plus  :Smile: )

----------

## adjaxio

Bonsoir moi j'ai un motorola RAZR V3 et sa ne veut pas fonctionner.

Voila les reponces que me retourne le programme :

```
obexftp --usb  

Found 0 USB OBEX interfaces

Use '-u interface_number' to connect

Nothing to do. Use --help for help.

```

Voila mon lsusb :

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c518 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e3:070e Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Mon lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

cdc_acm                16288  0 

vmnet                  34980  13 

vmmon                 174828  0 

rt2500                167780  0 

ati_agp                11020  1 

agpgart                29260  1 ati_agp

```

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kernelsensei

En root ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ? Si ça marche c'est une question de droits...

----------

## adjaxio

J'ai fait les test en root avant de passer en utilisateur.

----------

## titoucha

Je le mettrais dans les astuces ce fil, car il est vraiment bien pour ceux qui veulent utiliser leur téléphone avec linux.

----------

## adjaxio

Un petit Up si quelqu'un peut m'aider se serai top !

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

que retourne la commande lsusb -v |grep -i obex ? Quand tu branches le téléphone, ce dernier te propose de se mettre dans un mode spécial ? Pour mon k610i je dois rester en mode téléphone et ne pas activer le mode "transfert de fichiers" pour que Obex fonctionne.

----------

## adjaxio

voila le lspci -v qui conserne mon telephone

```
Bus 001 Device 027: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x22b8 Motorola PCS

  idProduct          0x4902 E398 GSM Phone

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 Motorola Inc.

  iProduct                2 Motorola Phone (V3)

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      2

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           67

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 Motorola Communication Class

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              5 Motorola Communication Interface

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.01

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          1

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        0

        bSlaveInterface         1 

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x02

          line coding and serial state

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x89  EP 9 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             16 Motorola Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           67

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     2

    iConfiguration          4 Motorola Communication Class

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              5 Motorola Communication Interface

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.01

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          1

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        0

        bSlaveInterface         1 

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x02

          line coding and serial state

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x89  EP 9 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             16 Motorola Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

```

Je ne c'est pas pour le mode de téléphone ou autre je vais faire une recherche.

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye de jouer avec l'application suivante : app-mobilephone/moto4lin

Tu peux trouver de la doc ici : http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3-HELP et là http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3

----------

